# Finally rigged out the ol' boat!



## FULL_DRAW (Mar 29, 2011)

6'X6' deck raised 18".   8 500 watt halogens.  

I'm ready to light up the lake!!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 30, 2011)

looks good. Now its time to get a little blood on it.


----------



## castandblast (Mar 30, 2011)

how tall is that deck off the gunnels?


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Mar 30, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> looks good. Now its time to get a little blood on it.



Im ready too!! I am about to get the genny tomorrow and i will be shootin somewhere this weekend!!
CANT WAIT!!!


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Mar 30, 2011)

castandblast said:


> how tall is that deck off the gunnels?



18"  I wanted to go higher but i think 18" is a good "average" height. I am planning on shooting during the day and night so any height is better than none!


----------



## BREAK'N WINGS (Mar 30, 2011)

Good luck finding some non muddy water. With all this rain we've had its gonna be tough.


----------



## FULL_DRAW (Mar 31, 2011)

BREAK'N WINGS said:


> Good luck finding some non muddy water. With all this rain we've had its gonna be tough.



Yea. Visibility is gonna suck!! but i just wanna see how it floats, if its level or not.


----------



## castandblast (Mar 31, 2011)

Thats what Im making mine. It look taller than that in the pic. I thought it was up over 2ft.


----------

